# Mixing lead & rhythm



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

Let me know your thoughts.

Mixing rhythm and lead like this is fun.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Best shirt in a while, RR. Hope you are keeping well!


----------



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

Thanks, Kap'n!


----------

